# cert for private chef



## anthonyspain (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,

I asked previously how to obtain a cert so that I can make and sell food, as a private chef I have been told I need one? After a few replies on this cool forum I was told what to ask for and where to go.... So went to the townhall and asked... got the blank look and shoulder shrug! They then told me they didnt know what it was and said to ask at the local medical centre! So now I'm lost..

What I want to do is make food and seel it at local farmers markets and stores plus be able to cook for my private clients with out gettin fined or busted!!

HELP!!! lol

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anthonyspain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I asked previously how to obtain a cert so that I can make and sell food, as a private chef I have been told I need one? After a few replies on this cool forum I was told what to ask for and where to go.... So went to the townhall and asked... got the blank look and shoulder shrug! They then told me they didnt know what it was and said to ask at the local medical centre! So now I'm lost..
> 
> ...


The Ayuntamiento really should have been able to tell you where the courses are held

Perhaps the best thing would be to ask in a bar which sells food or a restaurant? ask about the _carnet de manipulador de alimentos_

I'm pretty sure that the premises where you prepare the food would also have to be certified by the health & safety people.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anthonyspain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I asked previously how to obtain a cert so that I can make and sell food, as a private chef I have been told I need one? After a few replies on this cool forum I was told what to ask for and where to go.... So went to the townhall and asked... got the blank look and shoulder shrug! They then told me they didnt know what it was and said to ask at the local medical centre! So now I'm lost..
> 
> ...


I've had a quick look and haven't seen anything to do with ayuntamientos although they usually have courses going to do with the catering industry. Asking in restaurants seems to be a good idea and also try googling carnet de manipulador de alimentos + the town where you are. There seem to be loads of courses around. You could also try a school that goes up to Formación Profesional because many of them focus on the catering industry. 
And try to confirm somewhere along the line that this is what you really need.


----------

